
Rudy Giuliani Twitter typo sparks anti-Trump protest website - trusche
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/dec/05/rudy-giuliani-helps-create-anti-trump-protest-website-with-twitter-typo
======
trusche
This is too funny. You wouldn't expect your average politician to understand
how the web works, but how on earth don't they have staff protecting them from
these kind of embarrassments?

~~~
java-man
Could this be his main function: to divert attention away from Trump?

------
anotheramala
And an update to this.
[https://twitter.com/RudyGiuliani/status/1070118915139923968](https://twitter.com/RudyGiuliani/status/1070118915139923968)

Now Rudy Giuliani, our country's cybersecurity adviser, says this is all a
Twitter conspiracy.

